# Questions about building front towers



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey all, I am building front towers/shelf speakers. I have a set of car components that I want to use but they are 4 ohm.

I want to run the speakers off a home audio 5.1 receiver but I am on a budget for receivers that are 8 ohm stable. Are there any cheap 4 ohm stable receivers?

Now here is the MAIN question, can I get some 4 ohm speaker and add a crossover to it and run it in series with my other speaker making the total load 8 ohms? I will build its own chamber and what not. I just want to know if this is a bad idea or not?


Thanks!
Sheldon


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

From what I've read, UL won't certify 4ohm receivers. Most companies only state 6ohm and 8ohm for this reason. Driving a set a mains at 4ohm is frequently OK, as long as the other channels don't drop below 8ohms.


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

bttt


----------



## tyort1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Terrible idea. Do not run your speakers in series. You'd end up with mono sound, now stereo.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

tyort1 said:


> Terrible idea. Do not run your speakers in series. You'd end up with mono sound, now stereo.


I think he means running two 4 ohm drivers on each channel.. which is a very acceptable way to get to 8ohms.


----------

